# Mother & Toddler Groups



## Gillian C

Hi 
I am moving to Singapore in September with my husband & 13 monthold baby girl & I was wondering if there were any groups or folk with toddlers looking to meet for a coffee & chat or just general 'wean' activities.

Cheers
Gillian


----------



## simonsays

Singapore has support groups for anything and everything .. and most are government sponsored, so don't worry... 

You will be fine .. 

Take a look at www.newasia-singapore.com


----------



## DeeGee

Gillian C said:


> Hi
> I am moving to Singapore in September with my husband & 13 monthold baby girl & I was wondering if there were any groups or folk with toddlers looking to meet for a coffee & chat or just general 'wean' activities.
> 
> Cheers
> Gillian



Hi Gillian,

If you need any assistance with babysitting when you come over, I've got some great connections - most of them are experienced paediatric nurses.

Cheers


----------



## susieq

Hi Gillian,

Just wondering how your finding life in Singapore. Moved over here recently from Glasgow with my hubby and have a 2year old boy, still trying to find our feet as they say ! Any top tips ?


----------



## Lillian Latto

*Just moved to Singapore*



Gillian C said:


> Hi
> I am moving to Singapore in September with my husband & 13 monthold baby girl & I was wondering if there were any groups or folk with toddlers looking to meet for a coffee & chat or just general 'wean' activities.
> 
> Cheers
> Gillian


Hi Gillian 

I too have just moved (last week) to Singapore with my Husband and 18 month old Son. Any luck on the Mother and Toddler group front? Currently staying with family however moving shortly to the East Coast. Looking to meet up for coffee and chat with other Moms .

Thanks
Lillian


----------



## Ryanbunny

You can go to mother&child at tanglin or east coast. They have a breastfeeding cafe there and mostly expats. It can be too crowded sometimes though.


----------



## Lillian Latto

*New to Sigapore*



Ryanbunny said:


> You can go to mother&child at tanglin or east coast. They have a breastfeeding cafe there and mostly expats. It can be too crowded sometimes though.


Hi Ryanbunny

Thanks for geting back to me. 

Can you tell me where the mother and child place is situated (East Coast) as I can't seem to locate it.

Thanks again
Lillian


----------



## Ryanbunny

Hi Lilian,

This website doesn't allow me to post urls since I have less than 4 posts. You can google mother&child. I've never been to the east coast branch before so I'm not sure but you can always give them a call. 6836 0063

Actually I just set up something for moms and babies/ toddlers to meet. There are a few of us meeting next Thursday 27 January 2011 at Oomphatico's at Tanglin mall for coffee. Most are babies but my sister - who has a 2 year old and 4 year old might come.

if you drop me an email I can forward you more details. This may look weird but im going around this forum submission...
my email is amberosw at gmail dot com


----------



## Ryanbunny

adding one more post so i can hit 4..


----------



## Ryanbunny

oops i still can't post html, if you manage to read this, you may be able to get to the site

https colon forwardslash forwardslash sites dot google dot com forwardslash site forward slash babycafe2010

if you visit after monday, you can try babycafe dot com dot sg


----------

